# Is the Classified page up and running?



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2005)

I am assuming we have to repost our Ads?  I haven't been able to access the Ads this morning.
Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I am assuming we have to repost our Ads?  I haven't been able to access the Ads this morning.
> Thanks!



The classified ads have nothing to do with the bbs - they aren't even located on the same server.  The red link bar at the top of the page just links to stuff OUTSIDE the bbs.

I've been able to access the classified ads with no problem, but Bill tells me some people have been receiving "website not responding" error messages for the last few days.


----------



## jmatias (Jun 6, 2005)

Ad me to the list of those not able to view the Classified ads for a couple of days.



I'm sure my husband thinks that is a good thing


----------



## debraxh (Jun 6, 2005)

Just for the record, I have no problems accessing the classifieds, or even the reviews.  I must be one of the lucky ones


----------



## jmatias (Jun 8, 2005)

Still can't view Classified Ads.


----------



## bill/tug (Jun 8, 2005)

*tug classified ads access*

We have had a few reports of these classified ad access trouble recently. The ad pages are there and working fine.

What might be the problem in talking with a tech rep, is that your
internet service provider is having problem with the Domain name resolution. 
Two things to try.... use the direct URL ( numbers instead of tug1.org ) it will
bypass the domain name resolution. The real URL address which is

http://64.33.17.72/tugads/adshome.php3 

If that works then it is your ISP domain name resolution problem. Contact your local ISP and report the problem to them. You should still be able to use the ads using the 64.33.17.72 instead of the tug1.org domain name.

A couple of tests you can try if you know how to use the command function of your computer. 

nslookup tug1.org 

If the domain name is working correctly on your ISP it will show
name = tug1.org
address = 64.33.17.72

or 
ping tug1.org 
ping 64.33.17.72

it will show how long it takes to connect to the site.

If someone who has been having access problems can try this, please email the outcome to tug@tug2.net

thanks
Bill


----------



## jmatias (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the link....but I still can't get the Ads with the link.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jun 9, 2005)

*Unable to access classified ads*

I have an I-Mac using aol and I'm unable to access the ads.  I'm able to access other areas but not the ads. The above provided link also doesn't work on my computer.  Please help. Thanks.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 12, 2005)

I am also having trouble accessing the classified.  I tried the above link with no success.  I am using AOL also, if that makes a difference.

Doug


----------



## Art (Jun 12, 2005)

*No Problem Here*

Just clicked on  "Classified Ads"  and went there instantly.  I'm using Firefox for a browser.

Art


----------



## Azjim66 (Jun 12, 2005)

I also cannot access the classifieds from AOL.  I have no problems if using Internet Explorer without AOL.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2005)

We seem to be seeing a pattern here.

Is there anybody having these problems that is NOT using AOL?  (Or maybe an affiliated system that logs on through AOL like Wal-Mart's?)

Has anybody complained to AOL?


----------



## jmatias (Jun 13, 2005)

Sent an email to AOL today...we'll see what they say and if the problem gets fixed...


----------



## pittle (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't have AOL and can see the Classifieds and Reviews just fine.  

When I am at my mother's house, (she has AOL) I have the same problem that others are describing when I try to read my email.  I have to use the Internet Explorer outside of AOL.  That is at least a short-term fix.


----------



## droles (Jun 20, 2005)

*Problem still exists for me.*

I'm using Firefox and I'm still unable to access the classifieds.  The link doesn't work either.


----------



## droles (Jun 20, 2005)

*Finally got into Classifieds*

I turned off Cybersitter software and I think that's what did it.


----------



## ann824 (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't see with AOL, but can with netscape.  If someone knows what the problem is with aol, let us know.


----------



## bill/tug (Jun 24, 2005)

*Help bypassing aol for classified ads access*

We just got a report from one our our members who uses aol and could not access our classified ads site. She was able to access the ads by using the Internet Explorer Browser outside of AOL. This tells me that it is definitely an aol setting problem with either the aol browser ( which is also an internet explorer browser ) or the aol automatic spam/firewall filters.

To use the regular Internet Explorer, just log on to AOL as usual, then minimize the aol window and click on the Internet Explore icon and use it like you would the normal aol browser.

If we have any aol users that had access problems prior and that can get this to work, please check to see what settings might be different on their aol browser and their computer's IE browser. It is most likely the security setting selections.

FYI, this is only happening to a limit number of aol users. I have an aol account as a backup and have checked our ads site many times using it these past weeks and never had any trouble using aol to access the TUG ads.

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------

